# Super Fat Feet alert: Crocs can stretch!



## AnnMarie (Jul 3, 2007)

I think I may have posted this in another thread/Crocs thread, etc... but I had only read it somewhere and not actually tried to make it happen. 

Sooooo, I recently ordered a pair of the Athens thongs to give the experiment a go. 

I got them home, and took the hair dryer to each side of the foot top - stretching one at a time, trying them on, seeing how they were doing... and it worked. 

Now, because the material is sort of "givey" anyway, they always went OVER the top of my foot (super fat feet, nothing fits - ever, the big clog Crocs don't even come close to going on my foot, I only get my toes in) but were stretched out and then constricting the top of my foot. Not comfy, wouldn't actually wear them that way, I'd be in pain. 

So, this worked really well. I stretched one out so much it was too big... so I heated it back up for a bit and it shrunk up a little, no problem. 

If you try to do this, you'll notice that when you first stretch it out the sides may appear a bit "wrinkled" looking from stretching them, but it settling in somewhat smaller. If you put the hairdryer back on them for just 5-10 seconds, the wrinkles come right out, and they're just like before, but bigger. 

It's a bit of trial and error, and I even stretched the part that goes between my toes so it's longer, because my instep is so high it was making the toe part of the sandal curl upwards. All set now!

These are the type I'm wearing, and I'll post a pic with them on my feet later. Make sure if you try this you buy only the types that have the crossolite material on the top of the foot. You won't be able to do it if it's fabric or something. 

View attachment crocs177262_99420_jb.jpg


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 4, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I think I may have posted this in another thread/Crocs thread, etc... but I had only read it somewhere and not actually tried to make it happen.
> 
> Sooooo, I recently ordered a pair of the Athens thongs to give the experiment a go.
> 
> ...




I have those exact crocs --in several colors and boy are they comfy! I don't have SUPER fat feet, but they are fat and they fit perfectly. And hey, good deal for you, since I've read about how hard it is for you to find cutesy shoes.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks, Ash, I think they're cute, but I'm not used to seeing so much of my foot... so I'm not sure if I'm totally comfortable in them. I'm working on it, trying to get used to seeing my foot like that. 

I got the pair pictured above, and I have a white/turquoise pair on the way. 

They're pretty comfy, and Heather has been wearing hers for months... said they're great because they never get stinky! lol


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 4, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Thanks, Ash, I think they're cute, but I'm not used to seeing so much of my foot... so I'm not sure if I'm totally comfortable in them. I'm working on it, trying to get used to seeing my foot like that.
> 
> I got the pair pictured above, and I have a white/turquoise pair on the way.
> 
> They're pretty comfy, and Heather has been wearing hers for months... said they're great because they never get stinky! lol



It's so true! I saw the white/turquoise combo and I was so tempted to grab them, but I was already getting weird looks from Babe...the cart was overflowing with stuff, so I put them back.  I love them --I have pink/white and black/white. I also have a fabric pair --they were tight at first, but then loosened up a bit, so now they are much more comfy; they are a seafoam green/grey combo...I love them all. In fact, I wore the pink ones today to match the pink dress I had on...actually the crocs matched my handbag, but you get the drift --I love 'em! 

And I'm sure you'll love the way your feet look in them!


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 4, 2007)

Have you tried the men's crocs? They actually fit my feet. Are these sandals comfortable at all?


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jul 4, 2007)

Darn it AnnMarie, I'm actually tempted to buy a pair of those sandals but I don't think they'll work for me. I bought a pair of the Cloud crocs -- they are the clog style but are bigger than the other clogs which helps because I have super fat feet too. Even though they say your feet don't sweat, mine do.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 4, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> Have you tried the men's crocs? They actually fit my feet. Are these sandals comfortable at all?



Yup, I tried the men's clogs on, and they don't fit. I think pretty much all the first generation styles are unisex, except they stop certain colors (the girly ones) after size 10 or 11. 

I think they're pretty comfy, and Heather swears by them. She owns them in like 7 colors now so it's all she has to wear. I still just need to get used to wearing a flip-flop, but aside from that part of the adjustment (something between my toes, etc) they're very comfy. I've been wearing them around the house for now.


----------



## GoddessNoir (Jul 4, 2007)

Wow, I've actually NEVER heard of those shoes. I'm so out of the loop. For cheap but sturdy flip flops, I SWEAR by Old Navy for men. They're only 2.50 a pop and I've had a few pair for like 3 or 4 years and they're still going strong.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 4, 2007)

ValentineBBW said:


> Darn it AnnMarie, I'm actually tempted to buy a pair of those sandals but I don't think they'll work for me. I bought a pair of the Cloud crocs -- they are the clog style but are bigger than the other clogs which helps because I have super fat feet too. Even though they say your feet don't sweat, mine do.



Do you think they won't work because of your feet sweating or that they won't stretch enough? I stretched the hell out of them... I made one so big it fell off my foot, had to shrink it up a little again! lol 

I think if you have the $30 to give it a shot, then try it. You just keep stretching little by little, each side of the foot strap, and after a few tries... voila!

Because my foot is so fat I still have to do a small push over the instep pudge (if I made them big enough to go over that part easily, they'd fall off my feet when I walk - as I mentioned above), but they're not tight or binding at all.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 4, 2007)

Awesome adaptation, AM... I love stuff like that - taking something and altering or adjusting it to make it my own.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jul 4, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Do you think they won't work because of your feet sweating or that they won't stretch enough? I stretched the hell out of them... I made one so big it fell off my foot, had to shrink it up a little again! lol
> 
> I think if you have the $30 to give it a shot, then try it. You just keep stretching little by little, each side of the foot strap, and after a few tries... voila!
> 
> Because my foot is so fat I still have to do a small push over the instep pudge (if I made them big enough to go over that part easily, they'd fall off my feet when I walk - as I mentioned above), but they're not tight or binding at all.



I am more worried about the sweating. Has anyone else experienced this problem with crocs? I am wondering if this pair would be any better since they are completely open? 

Btw, I love your stretching solution. I would have never thought of it and I'm fairly resourceful.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 4, 2007)

ValentineBBW said:


> I am more worried about the sweating. Has anyone else experienced this problem with crocs? I am wondering if this pair would be any better since they are completely open?
> 
> Btw, I love your stretching solution. I would have never thought of it and I'm fairly resourceful.



Okay, I can certainly understand that. I haven't worn them out/long enough to know if that's going to be an issue for me. I'm going to give them a test run at a supermarket or something and see how it goes.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 4, 2007)

ValentineBBW said:


> I am more worried about the sweating. Has anyone else experienced this problem with crocs? I am wondering if this pair would be any better since they are completely open?
> 
> Btw, I love your stretching solution. I would have never thought of it and I'm fairly resourceful.



I have several pair of this style and I've worn them for extended periods (for more than 5 hours during the Pride parade a couple of weeks ago) and I didn't have a problem...they were really comfy. And although my ankles still hurt at the end of the day, I was comfortable for alot longer than I would have been wearing some other run of the mill flip flop. 

I think because this style is open, I don't experience the sweating; I've never tried the clogs (just don't think they are cute), so I don't know what to compare these to.


----------



## DeniseW (Jul 4, 2007)

lol....those are the ones I told you about...I love them.


----------



## DeniseW (Jul 4, 2007)

oh and I wore them all day Sunday to my godchild's christening, to the party after and then to a Stevie Nicks concert at the casino, no sweating.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 4, 2007)

ValentineBBW said:


> I am more worried about the sweating. Has anyone else experienced this problem with crocs? I am wondering if this pair would be any better since they are completely open?
> 
> Btw, I love your stretching solution. I would have never thought of it and I'm fairly resourceful.


 I've only ever worn the clogs, usually without socks. I don't normally have a problem with sweating, and these shoes have never bothered me in that way. Sometimes my feet do sweat in them, yes, but because they breathe, the sweating has never been a problem.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jul 4, 2007)

Hmmm.....as I figured, I am a weirdo. I may try those anyway -- a girl can't have too many shoes, right?


----------



## Half Full (Jul 5, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I think I may have posted this in another thread/Crocs thread, etc... but I had only read it somewhere and not actually tried to make it happen.
> 
> Sooooo, I recently ordered a pair of the Athens thongs to give the experiment a go.
> 
> ...



You say that the clogs wont fit you. Have you tried to stretch them in the same way? I ask because while flip flops are great for summer it would be nice to have a closed shoe for fall! It they are the same material I bet you could stretch them too!


----------

